# sheds?huts



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

do any of you guys use those huts that they sell at dicks or gander m.do you think that they r ok or i shouldent use them


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

I assume that you are talking about the pop up blinds...
if you are then I have one. I donot use it anymore, but when I did it did ok for me andmy son. If you are going to hunt deer with them, then get them out well before you hunt thatspot sothey can get accustomed to the blind. They will spook. Also, make sure you use natural camo through the blind...there should be places to put brush...USE THEM. Now turkeys are a different story from what I have been told. They do notcare if the blind is in the middle of the fieild, which seems a little hard to believe since those birds are so wary...But I think they do work well in the woods, again with the brush placed through them. If you are bowhunting for birds then I think it will definately be worth the money spent...
Good Luck
Tony


----------

